# app store changer de pays pour charger Orange Bank



## eckri (15 Juillet 2022)

j'habite en Allemagne et je viens  de creer un compte Orange Bank avec l'adresse de ma maison (secondaire)  en France
impossible de charger l'app sur le store allemand
puis je changer de pays dans l'app store uniquement pour charger cette app et revenir a l'app  store allemand ensuite ? car toutes les app  sont payees pour ma femme et mes filles en Allemagne 

merc


----------



## LaJague (15 Juillet 2022)

Ça serait pas plus facile de créer un compte fr et de le mettre dans le partage familial ?


----------



## eckri (15 Juillet 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Ça serait pas plus facile de crée un compte fr et de le mettre dans le partage familial ?


pas du tout car ma famille allemande a besoin d'app uniquement dispo en Allemagne


----------



## LaJague (15 Juillet 2022)

eckri a dit:


> pas du tout car ma famille allemande a besoin d'app uniquement dispo en Allemagne


Et ? Tu crées un compte fr que pour 1 appli c’est pas grave


----------



## ericse (15 Juillet 2022)

eckri a dit:


> puis je changer de pays dans l'app store uniquement pour charger cette app et revenir a l'app store allemand ensuite


A priori tu peux, mais tu es embêté à chaque nouvelle version de l'app, il faut refaire l'aller-retour sinon tu as des messages d'erreur.


----------



## eckri (16 Juillet 2022)

je viens d'installer un sim fr  sur un vieil iphone 6 et creeer un nouvel identif fr
le probleme est resolu mais c'est vraiment une merde ces blocages surtout dans une soit disant europe

merci a tous


----------



## flotow (18 Juillet 2022)

C’est orange qui devrait la publier sur la boutique allemande.
Pas besoin de sim, tu peux utiliser plusieurs compte App Store sur le meme tel.


----------



## eckri (20 Juillet 2022)

maintenant c'est un sac de noeud sans fin
j'ai un iphone allemand avec un email pour un icloud allemand
j'ai un iphone francais avec un autre compte icloud pour le store fr

si je veux charger ou mettre a jour des app sur le store FR il m'envoie sur mon compte allemand une demande d'autorisation alors que le deux comptes n'ont rien a voir !
et les messages sur le store fr sont en allemand !


----------



## flotow (20 Juillet 2022)

Il faut de déconnecter d’un compte puis se connecter sur l’autre. L’app store de rafraîchi dans le pays du compte.


----------



## eckri (21 Juillet 2022)

j'ai deux iphone et celui en francais avec un  apple  id different est parfaitement connecte
or il me demande une confirmation sur l autre iphone qui n'a rien a voir, ou alors il me demande de me connecter avec l'email de l icould allemand qui est sur l autre iphone
je n arrive pas a separer les deux iphones completement , comme si c etait quelqun d autre


----------

